# Crankset weights (XT / XTR / XX / XO



## chainringX2 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking to invest in some cranks (2x10) to shave some weight from my HT29r. Does anyone know the specific weights of these cranks. Trying to decide weight to cost benefit. I like the price point of the XT 2x10, but all I can find is a claimed weight of 820g. Does that include BB....I'd like to go lighter while I'm at it. The sub 700g claimed weight of the XTR....does that include BB. Just trying to compare apples to apples. 

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## trousy (Aug 23, 2008)

My x0 2 x 10 cranks weigh 658 grams and the bottom bracket is 91 grams.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

XTR 40/28 630g + XTR BB 85g = 715g

XX 42/28 660g + BSA GXP BB 126g = 786g

XX 39/26 649g + BSA GXP BB 126g = 775g

XO 39/26 656g + BSA GXP BB 126g = 782g

SRAM Press-Fit GXP BB 91g 

Race Face Next SL 2x10 40/28 528g + Turbine X-Type BB 89g = 617g


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

How does the weight of the S Works and Hollowgrams with XX chain rings compare?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hollowgram SL with XX chain rings 39/26 568g + BSA BB 87g = 655g
Hollowgram SL with XX chain rings 39/26 568g + BB30 BB 67g = 635g


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sfer1- where are you getting these weights from?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

These are the weights of my cranksets:

XTR M980 26/38 (658.4) + XTR BB (83.5g) = 741.9g

XO 26/38 BB30 (647.3g) + BB30 BB (64g) = 711.3g

e.thirteen Single/Double arms (569.6g) + BB (91g) + single ring & bolts (38.1g) = 698.7g

With the double rings, the e.thirteen crankset should be around 800g total.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Sfer1- where are you getting these weights from?


From Bike Scale and r2-bike.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what the Race Face Next SL triple WITHOUT bottom bracket weighs please?


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

sfer1 said:


> XX 36/26 649g + BSA GXP BB 126g = 775g
> 
> XO 36/26 656g + BSA GXP BB 126g = 782g


Just want to confirm - you don't mean the 39/26 rather than the 36/26? thanks.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

NoBalance said:


> Just want to confirm - you don't mean the 39/26 rather than the 36/26? thanks.


Yep. It says 36/26 on Bike Scale, but it's probably a typo.

X0 - Cranksets - Bike Scale

XX - Cranksets - Bike Scale


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Race Face Next SL looks like a great crank. How well do those chainrings shift? How stiff are they compared to XTR?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Race Face Next SL looks like a great crank. How well do those chainrings shift? How stiff are they compared to XTR?


I haven't tried the Race Face Next 2x10 yet, because I'm saving it for my new bike, but my Next SL triple is as stiff and shifts as well as the XTR FC-M970 it replaced. Plus, the Turbine chainrings last forever. After two years of use, mine still look almost brand new.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> Does anyone know what the Race Face Next SL triple WITHOUT bottom bracket weighs please?


625 grams (check here : Accessoires VTT : Race Face Next SL) or 705 g with BB.

XTR 40/28 with BB : 725 g (Accessoires VTT : Shimano XTR 10V - M985 Double)
XT 40/28 with BB : 829 g (Accessoires VTT : Shimano Deore XT 10V M785)
XX GXP 42/28 without BB : 652 g (Accessoires VTT : Truvativ XX GXP)
X0 GXP 39/26 without BB : 660 g (Accessoires VTT : Truvativ X0 GXP)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jerome said:


> 625 grams (check here : Accessoires VTT : Race Face Next SL) or 705 g with BB.
> 
> XTR 40/28 with BB : 725 g (Accessoires VTT : Shimano XTR 10V - M985 Double)
> XT 40/28 with BB : 829 g (Accessoires VTT : Shimano Deore XT 10V M785)
> ...


The XX GXP 42/28 without BB is heavier than 625g:










Not even the XX GXP 39/26 without BB is that light:


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Those weights are provided by the french MTB magazine "Velovert". They use a high precision gram scale and weight the parts multiple times, so they are as accurate as can be. That said, I don't question your own weights, since there can be small variations from one part to another. At least, it gives people a range of actual weights (lowest to highest).


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I opened the link you posted and 625g isn't even the weight provided by VVT. According to them, the XX GXP 42/28 without BB weighs 652g.


----------



## smellycat (Dec 4, 2007)

I want that version


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like XO is best bang for the buck (if your'e going with sram) Im switching from later gen. XTR to XO so we'll see.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

sfer1 said:


> I opened the link you posted and 625g isn't even the weight provided by VVT. According to them, the XX GXP 42/28 without BB weighs 652g.


Yep, you're right... my bad! I think I've inverted two digits. It's been corrected.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I've just bought an XX 26/39 GXP crankset.

I'll post the weight on wednesday when it arrives.

I already have the BB which is 103 grams with the centre sleeve.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

Sfer1
is everything still excellent with the Next SLs?
Easy set up? No issues?

thanks


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

dimitrin said:


> Sfer1
> is everything still excellent with the Next SLs?
> Easy set up? No issues?
> 
> thanks


Yes, I haven't had any issues with them.

Installation is easy. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

My XX with 39/26 was 649.2g BB is 90.2


----------

